
Show HN: Apple ID data leak in 30 lines of python - zaytoun
https://github.com/zaytoun/Apple-ID-Data-Leak
======
clishem
Interesting. I'm getting about 10 e-mail addresses per minute. I wonder how
Apple managed to mess this up so badly.

